# Costa Rica Trip



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">Me and R.Long just got back from our best friends bachelor party. We have been telling him for the past few months that a bunch of us were going to take him out to Vegas and that?s all he knew until we switched flights in Houston to go down to Los Suenos, Costa Rica (he was pumped)! This was a first class place with an unbelievable landscape hidden on the coast in the middle of some wild ass way of life. We only took one day off from partying to go fishing and had a great time, we fished ?inshore? for Rooster fish because that?s all the bachelor had ever talked about catching. No doubt I plan on going back to go offshore in the ?peak? season?Highly recommend this trip?.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">Here are a few pictures, I hope to have some great video edited and put up soon?<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">worlds largest needlefish......<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome! I've always wanted to catch one of those.


----------



## bbe (Dec 10, 2008)

That sure looks like the docks at Herradura. Shaun and I went down for a week last year and had a blast. We rented a house and partied like crazy. We scheduled 3 times to go fishing but weather would not cooperate and the Captain would not take us out. I am going back for another trip soon. Very nice fish and report.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

awesome. are rooster fish good to eat?


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

AAHHH, Roosterfish are on my bucket list!!! Heck, a Costa Rica fishing trip is on my bucket list.


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">No they were very adamant about getting them back in the water so they would live. They must taste pretty bad because the eat just about anything including a barracuda we caught but not the roosters?.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I have to get back there. It's just hard with a fam. Where did you stay? I have always stayed in Hermossa and Jaco.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

one of my favorite places! Hermosa!and the Backyard Hotel.....oh ya and the Beatle Bar


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

a friend of mine has a house right by the marina in los suenos so he hooked us up...as for the beatle bar...i have no idea what your talking about :letsdrink


----------



## slipsinker (Apr 28, 2009)

Went to Los Suenos January08, words cannot describe..... I will return if we ever get out of ths recession.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

> *dblhlr (9/9/2009)*one of my favorite places! Hermosa!and the Backyard Hotel.....oh ya and the Beatle Bar


That's great!!! The Back Yard is the bomb. I think the dudes name is Nick or Chris but he went to high school with my wife and freinds from West Palm Beach. We stayed there for 90% of the times we went. He will let you eat for free the whole time if you bring him Yellowfin Tuna for the bar. After only eating chicken and rice for a week it's nice to go there and get some great hot wings! I was so close to staying and taking the open bar tender job but mom freaked when I called her from Costa and told her I was going to take some time off from college. I wish I would have done it now.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Is Jay Leno getting married?


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great post, I so have to do that one of these day. That fish is wicked looking.:clap


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Question for the guys who have been to Costa. There is a sauce that is on every table in Costa called Salsa English. Do any of you know where to get it? They told me before i left the last time I would be able to find it back in the states at every store and to this day I have not. Is it called something different here?


----------



## roosterfish (Oct 2, 2007)

I see you guys had a good time with Tigre'. Been Roosterfishing with him and always had a good time. You guys stayed in my place while you were ther.Looks like it was everything I told Donnie it would be. Pura Vida...


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Man that makes me want to pack up and go! Great report!


----------



## bbe (Dec 10, 2008)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl14_lblFullMessage>Question for the guys who have been to Costa. There is a sauce that is on every table in Costa called Salsa English. Do any of you know where to get it? They told me before i left the last time I would be able to find it back in the states at every store and to this day I have not. Is it called something different here? 




Salsa Inglesa, I brought it back in some type of bag like container, bought in the big supermarket in Heradura. I goggled it and came up with several mail order sources.


----------

